
Writing Rust NIFs for Elixir with Rustler - marcoow
https://simplabs.com/blog/2020/06/25/writing-rust-nifs-for-elixir-with-rustler/
======
marcoow
Niklas Long describes the upcoming changes to Rustler and how it simplifies
implementing Rust NIFs for Elixir.

